# Bridal MUA's: Whats in your kit?



## kmclune (Sep 29, 2008)

Bridal MUA's: Whats in your kit?


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 29, 2008)

Off of the top of my head:
Tools- disposable mascara wands, lip gloss wands, spatulas, tissue, tweezers. a towel, brush cleaner, hand sanitizer, alcohol, pointed qtips, CDs (to use as palettes)...
Makeup- foundation palette, blush palette, eyeshadow palettes neutral, brown, highlight, and pinks, variety of nude lipsticks, liners and glosses (usually nudes and light pinks), eyeliners in brown black and white, false eyelashes (singles and strips), lash glue, different kinds of eyeshadow base, photofinish, moisturizer, invisible set powder

Misc.  Breath mints! A towel, a bag to throw in dirty brushes (do you don't mix them up between people in the bridal party), an apron. and extra business cards 

That's all I could think of off of the top of my head.  Hope that helps some.


----------



## kmclune (Sep 29, 2008)

it really does! thanks! Im just trying to get myself organized. WHat foundation do you use and how many shades do you have?


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 29, 2008)

I have two cinema secrets foundation palette which have a variety of shades that I bought online.  I like them a lot, but it's kinda funny that I have a few shades that are almost out and a lot of shades that are untouched.  One thing about them is that I have to use foundation thinner.


----------

